# Color Changes in Coat



## havanesebyha

I just gave Kohana her weekly bath and her coat is really changing colors! I am so excited she is getting a lot more butterscotch/red in her coat. Her birth mom is a red brindle. The older Kohana gets I can see more red showing up in her coat! 

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Cheryl

Its like having a different dog each year the way some of them change colors. Kohana will be beautiful no matter what color she is.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I'd love to see more of these color change photos! It's amazing to me how much their color can change from puppy to adulthood. 

Kohana's color is beautiful. How old is she and what color was she when you first brought her home?

Wanda


----------



## Havtahava

Oh, that's pretty!

Tinky gets little hints of sable/butterscotch behind her ears and over her silver spot on her back, but nothing as dark or bright as Kohana's and then it fades out before it sets into anything really noticable.

I really like all that color appearing on Kohana!


----------



## mintchip

Her coloring now really reminds me of Oliver's photos.


----------



## EMarie

My 4 yr old hav, Pirelli, is a red sable and cream, when she was about 2 she was almost completely white, and now she looks like she did when she was a puppy ( dark ). She changes every year and every time I cut her hair...it is a fun thing to watch...have fun


----------



## havanesebyha

Thank you Cheryl,

It really does amaze me how much change her coat is going through!

Libby:biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha

Hi Wanda,

Kohana's papers say she is a Fawn with white - well the fawn is really butterscotch now making the white stand out a whole lot more. Here are a couple pictures of Kohana at 3 weeks old.

Libby


----------



## havanesebyha

Thank you Kimberly,

It is so much fun to see such color changes and that is what I have read so that with a Havanese you can never be sure of what color they will be from year to year!

Libby :biggrin1:


----------



## havanesebyha

Sally,

Kohana and Oliver really do have the same coloring! Her white tips have a shimmer to them - almost a sparkle to them.

Libby


----------



## havanesebyha

EMarie,

Pirelli's colors really have changed - huh! So Fun and she's so cute!

Libby


----------



## Olliesmom

That is so cute! It will fun watching the change! And I get to see it in Person!!!eace:


----------



## Julie

That is really pretty coloring----she sure was a cutie at 3 weeks too!You just never know how they will turn out!
In the July photo challenge there is a progression of a coat change......it's pretty neat to see........eace:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Libby,

Kohana's puppy pictures are adorable! She's so pretty. This is one of the most intriguing features of the Havanese. That they can change coat colors like the seasons. It's fascinating to see how different the same dog can look from month to month.

Wanda


----------



## Krimmyk

The Havs are sooo much fun, you never know the color they will turn if at all. She was ADORABLE as a pup, and she is becoming a beautiful dog. You must be so proud!


----------



## Aurora

Isabel is black with a white blaze on her chest, but in the last year (she's 2.5) she's started developing a big white patch on her tail and is getting a huge number of white hairs.

I emailed her breeder who said that they had two female dogs to whom this had happened around when they turned 3. I know it's shallow, but I confess to being a little bummed about it. She looks like she's aging prematurely.


----------



## radar_jones

I often wonder what Radar's Coat will look like when he's all done blowing coat....... I think he'll just keep it the way it is or he'll lose some of the gold on his ears. I can't see him changing his colour completely but he may lighten up a bit.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I figured since Pepper is black & white that he'd stay pretty much the same. But yesterday, as I was blow-drying him, we noticed that he has a different band of color down by his skin. It looks brown! :suspicious: We checked in the sunlight and yep, he has a brownish tint to his coat in some places. Plus he's got some pewter-like color coming in by his eyes.

I've got to get our camera working so I can post a pic of him. 

I can hardly wait to see what he looks like a few months from now. :clap2: 

Wanda


----------



## whitBmom

Talk about exciting times!! That is what I love about the Havanese - their ability to keep us guessing even with their coats!
Wanda, Oreo started off black and white and now he is a smokey black brown. His chin area is goldy brown too - I am also eager to see how he changes.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

whitBmom said:


> ...Wanda, Oreo started off black and white and now he is a smokey black brown...


This sounds very much like Pepper's new color!

He's mostly black (dark brown?) with white and some belton features thrown in since he has spots on his skin and speckles across his rump. His markings are interesting for sure.

Wanda


----------



## EMarie

Wanda, 
Priss has done the same thing, I thought she was black and white, but about 2 months ago I noticed when I was drying her she was almost brown in some spots. I figured it was from her spending more and more time outside. I can't keep her inside...Go Figure...
Erin


----------



## irnfit

Kodi is registered as gold/sable and white, but he looks cream now with some of his gold showing up lightly. When he is wet, he is gold, then dries to cream. Shelby is black/white. She had a white streak on her head that is now silver. Most of her color has stayed the same.


----------



## whitBmom

Awwwww, I just love that puppy pic of Kodi!!


----------



## Rollagirl

Both of mine have changed dramatically. My big girl, Kahlua, was chocolate with white patches when she was a pup. She started going silver at around a year, and has started to look chocolate again - at 3 years. My little girl, Buffy, is a gold sable. She now looks kind of light gold/cream depending on how dirty she is. People look at their pics and can't believe they're the same dogs.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Those are adorable baby pictures! Love the one in the Ugg.....so sweet! Wow she lightened up so much.....she does look like a different dog! Still cute though!


----------



## Missy

I'm so excited that Jas may turn darker again. here he is as a puppy. and just now at 1.5 years he is beginning to get a very little bit fawn color and black tipping back- but as you can see he is a mostly white dog with grey on his ears.

here he is at 2 weeks, 8 weeks and 7 months. Awww I love his puppy pictures!!! I'm getting MHS from my own Hav.


----------



## Doggie Nut

Oooh, another sweetie pie! It's just amazing how much they can change! Valentino is beginning to get his black again on the middle of his back...YAY!!


----------



## Julie

That is quite a change in Jasper's coat Missy!He really lightened up a lot.I wonder where the grey comes in?I bet he'll change more.......

Michele-Kodi looks like he'll get his gold coloring back.....he really has alot when he is wet!WOW!


cute,cute,cute!


----------



## TnTWalter

*I'm already sad about losing color...*

I love Winston's color right now...it has lightened up a lot since he was a 'baby'.

He has silver, golden and white strips on his back; but he's only 3.5 months and I know he'll keep on changing and he'll lose most of the coloring.

Baby









Now









Trish


----------



## Missy

Julie, I think the gray on his ears is actually his black mixed with the the white fur so it looks gray. He lightened really quickly too - by 6 months he was mostly white. Wow, Winston's baby picture and jasper's look like they could be brothers.


----------



## TnTWalter

*I know...he's half brother to LeeAnn's Riley...*

I think they have different moms but same dad. So between Jasper and Riley, I have a general idea of size and coloring. And if he's close to either as an adult, I'll be thrilled. They're both sooo cute! So even though I love the coloring, I love the dog more. I can say that now, except I still hate the darn tear stains, but they're getting much better.

Here's Riley in Leeann's [lbkar] avatar: He had more white in him and brown patch in the middle as a puppy.










Trish


----------



## ama0722

I think the color changing is one of the coolest parts of this breed! Dora has changed drastically too! Dora has lightened a lot but kept some of her color and she has this cool butterscotch looking color coming in too! When you brush her out, you see all the colors that really are in her hair! I love it <shhhh don't tell the boring pure white maltese!>

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter

*They're all so darn cute...*

But I need to see a baby pic of Dora too! :O)

Trish


----------



## ama0722

I don't have a little tiny baby picture of her  We got Dora at 5 months old! Here is one the day she came home!


----------



## Leeann

ohh I love looking at all these pictures, its like watching them all grow up.

Dora looks like a fluffa muffin at 5 months my little agility queen.
Love Kodi's head tilt, I still cant get over how gold he looks when wet.
Jasper that look in your eyes, pure love and I got to see this first hand holding his head in my hands for a ear rub.
Winston, I need to send you a pictures of your half brother, I got a kick out of seeing how most of his black is on his lower back just like Ry. Love the new avatar Trish adorable.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Oooh..*

Dora is so cute. Leeann, hope you don't mind my posting your Riley. I can never resist. :O)

I love seeing all the dogs before and after.

I can't believe the dramatic change in Buffy.

And Kodi & Kohana are looking similarly butterscotch. Pretty.

Love to see pics of the dark brown / black changes.

And Emarie...dying to see pics of your dogs changing color...especially between 2 and 4 years. Wild.

I love the silvering that occurs in some blacks like it sounds like Isabel [Aurora screen name] is getting. It's very pretty.

Trish


----------



## ivyagogo

I found this really great site about the different Havanese colors:

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html

I can't wait to see if Gryff changes. His mom was totally black. I have found one black hair on his back.


----------



## Havtahava

Amanda, I hadn't seen photos of Dora as puppy. She was adorable as a pup and gorgeous now. I think you may want to hold on to her when we finally meet. I love Dora!


----------



## Laurief

Lily's colors are changing a little. I have noticed more of the golds coming in on her back, along with individual black hairs popping up all over her back.

And Logan, with his Jet black hair on his back, is getting grey/silver/white hairs coming out. It is so cool!


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, do you take pictures to compare? I love putting pictures side by side later to see the differences with time.


----------



## Laurief

You know, I really have never taking pictures of it, I probably should to see how they change as they grow. I am just really bad at catching pictures, by the time I find the camera ( which is always a chore in itself) they have moved on to something else, or hear the flash come up and run!! stinkers!


----------



## Havtahava

Laurie, my first Hav was a reddish-gold sable and I was so facinated by his continous color changes that I didn't realize how much Tinky was changing. When we got Tinky, she was white with black markings. She had two black ears, one black eye, and a black spot on her back. I didn't see how quickly she turned to silver until I started putting pictures side by side. I have four of them up on my site together on her page to show the progression. I wish that first photo (4 months) had better lighting.


----------



## Gableshavs

I love her colors, and her name is so unusual. She's very lovely.
Paula


----------



## irnfit

Kodi was a gold/sable and white. Then he lost all of his gold color at about 7 mos. Now he is cream/white with some of the gold back on his ears and saddle. He also has little red hairs all over.

Shelby had a white streak in her forhead, but that is gone now. The rest of her head is a brown-black. The black on the rest of her has lightened somewhat, but hasn't changed too much.


----------



## Sissygirl

Sissy started out with a lot of red sable (listed on her AKC) but has lightened over time and then came back at times. I can see the color more when she is shorter. The first pic is the first pic I ever saw of her - and fell in love.

Marie


----------



## Havtahava

Marie, does she have any black tips or black hairs on her ears anymore?

I love how she and Kohana have the splotches of color on their backs.


----------



## Sissygirl

Havtahava said:


> Marie, does she have any black tips or black hairs on her ears anymore?
> 
> I love how she and Kohana have the splotches of color on their backs.


Kimberly,

Yes, you can barely see the black on her ears but it is there. It's funny because in this pic she appears all white (it was out in the sun) but she does have coloring in specific areas (on her ears/back). Since this pic it has become more prominent again.

Marie


----------



## Lina

I only saw this thread after I posted my own about before and after pics, now I see there was no need as there's plenty of them here! I love to see how all these puppies changed color! They are all beautiful! eace:


----------



## Thumper

Wow! Sissy's red sable is GORGEOUS!!!! It is alot darker than Gucci's blonde. It is amazing how much she has changed. I LOVE the new picture of Sissy on your signature......of course, I am a total "Sissy Fan" ever since I saw her myspace  hehe 

I swear, the blonde is coming back around Gucci's lower back and darkening at her ears.

I agree, it is fun watching them change. I can't believe how much some of them lighten. Especially the sables.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara,

Thank you for your comments about Sissy - she is a doll.... 

It is funny because if her hair gets longer the red sable is very very light.
When she is cut shorter it is more apparent. AND throughout the 2 yrs. 8 months it has changed back and forth... it kinda funny to look at pics and see her color different. In my daughter's wedding pics - Sissy is in the pics - her hair is almost snow white except around the ears. It's like she is changing her mind....LOLOLOLOLOL

Marie


----------



## Paige

your two girls are beautiful


----------



## havanesebyha

Marie,

Kohana and Sissy could easily pass as sisters! Kohana wasn't a sable though when she was born - her papers say Fawn with cream markings. Her red is sure coming out now like her mom, she is a red sable and her grandsire is a gold sable pied. Is Sissy on the Havanese Gallery - and if so what is her registered name. She is so cute!


----------



## havanesebyha

Marie,

I love the picture of you holding Sissy in your wedding dress! You both are so beautiful!


----------



## Sissygirl

havanesebyha said:


> Marie,
> 
> Kohana and Sissy could easily pass as sisters! Kohana wasn't a sable though when she was born - her papers say Fawn with cream markings. Her red is sure coming out now like her mom, she is a red sable and her grandsire is a gold sable pied. Is Sissy on the Havanese Gallery - and if so what is her registered name. She is so cute!


Libby,

Kohana is beautiful - and yes they do have a resemblance. Sissy and Gucci really look alike, too.

Sissy is on the Gallery - probably Sissygirl

These little ones are so easy to love!

Thanks Reece - yours are adorable - I appreciate your comment!

Marie


----------



## Sissygirl

havanesebyha said:


> Marie,
> 
> I love the picture of you holding Sissy in your wedding dress! You both are so beautiful!


Libby,

That is my daughter with Sissy. BUT my dauther is wearing my wedding dress. Thank you we think they are both beautiful.
She got married last April and just had to have Sissy in the pics.

Marie


----------



## Laurief

That picture is beautiful!! A real keeper!!!


----------



## havanesebyha

Marie,

I am sure you are as beautiful as your daughter! The two of them really are so beautiful and make a treasured keepsake.


----------



## Sissygirl

I know you will think this is funny-I have that picture framed. I haven't got around to framing the pic with new son-in-law...lololol We laugh about that.
New son-in-law is a jewel so I will be getting his picture up soon...

Marie


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

The photo of your daughter and Sissy is beautiful. Your daughter is stunning, and Sissy looks absolutely adorable! Her head is cocked just a bit as if she's about to say something. Too cute! 

I can see the darker coloring on her ears. It looks perfect for this shot, like she had her ears done for the photo op 

Wanda


----------



## Leslie

I love the smile on Sissy's face. It's as if she knew it was a very special day, indeed!


----------



## Havtahava

Marie, that is a stunning photo. Your daughter looks like one of those models that they put inside the frames in the stores to sell the frames!


----------



## irnfit

That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## Sissygirl

Thanks guys!

Anyone else have their dogs change colors in their coats? 
Like I said - Sissy has changed and then changed back.

Marie


----------



## Laurief

Yup - Lily seems to change every 6 months or so. Some black, not black, a small amount of black. But always that same sweet smile, look & kiss!! Lexi is going silver in some of her black spots, and Logan is going more silver than tan lately.,


----------



## radar_jones

Very Nice colours in Kohana's coat. I really hope that Radar gets that colouring.

Derek


----------



## havanesebyha

THANK YOU DEREK, I BET HE WILL! IT IS SO FUN TO WATCH & SEE WHAT IS COMING UP NEXT!


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Just wanted to show Mojito's changes. The breeder told me to wait till 10 months to register his because his coat was going to change. He is loosing all his black markings. 
The hair on his back and neck is growing out redish tan now.

















View attachment phpjPGpPQAM.zip


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Sorry I missed one picture. Here I go again.


----------



## Paige

How old is he now. I have read that once they get older, maybe 3-5 years of age they start to darken again, more like their puppy color. Does anyone have a hav around 3-5 years that could say if this has happened or not.


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Mojito is almost 10 months old now. He has lovely black highlights but almost all his new hair is light colored. I going to try and get a better pic of his back.


----------



## Mojito/Bruiser

Finally, I am not good at this tech stuff.









Look how much lighter he has been getting. However Bruiser has not changed color at all and niether has his sister who is parti color.


----------



## Havtahava

George, Mojito looks exactly like my first Hav did. When his new owners gave him a puppy cut, it cut off all those dark tips, and with his second cut, it removed almost all the goldish-red color and he looks like a completely cream dog now.


----------



## Lina

Havtahava said:


> George, Mojito looks exactly like my first Hav did. When his new owners gave him a puppy cut, it cut off all those dark tips, and with his second cut, it removed almost all the goldish-red color and he looks like a completely cream dog now.


I am SO afraid that's going to happen to Kubrick if I cut him that I'm almost tempted to keep him in a full show coat (hey I did say *almost* LOL)! I really don't want him to lose some of his color but I know that I will probably want to give him a puppy cut when his hair gets too long to groom easily. I guess I will hold off as long as possible before caving in... we'll see how that goes...


----------



## Havtahava

Carolina, in that photo of Kubrick in your signature, it looks like he is really light under his head hair. Is that right?


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, yes his hair is white/cream on the roots of his head and the hair coming in at the top of his body is the golden color on the tip of his head hair, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Lina

Kimberly, I found a picture to show you what I mean about his head. The second picture shows his back... if you click on it and look at the bigger version, do you see what I mean? His roots are really growing in light in those places, but back further along his back (towards his toosh) it's still got dark roots.


----------



## Laurief

\Lina, how cute Kubrick looks, I cannot believe the light colors on his head.
Laurie


----------



## irnfit

Shelby then and now


----------



## Luvahav

*White Roots*

I have always heard that animals get to looking like their owners or visa versa
I just thought that Rolex was starting to look like me with my white roots, only thing is, can't take him to the beauty shop for a touch up. It is interesting how they change. He was very dark all over his face and head when he was a puppy.


----------



## lfung5

wow rolex is gorgeous! He looks like he could be pjewels little Milo's brothers.


----------



## good buddy

lfung5 said:


> wow rolex is gorgeous! He looks like he could be pjewels little Milo's brothers.


Ha! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Had to bump up this post, since I just think the color changing is one of the most amazing Havanese things...

Here are some baby photos of Miss Posh (she was called "Taffy" then, her mom is Godiva, she was part of the candy litter...)





































It's so fun to watch her colors change! You truly never know what you're going to get with these guys.


----------



## Leslie

Amy~ Posh is beautiful!


----------



## PMcCoy

That is amazing! She is beautiful in any color.

Toby's Mom


----------



## Missy

Posh truly is Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Thanks everyone. I have to get a new picture of her soon, as that last one was taken of her back in November on her first day at home!

She's changing a bit. A lot of light, almost champagne colors coming in on the crown of her head and by her nose. Mixed with the black hairs makes her look almost silvery some places.


----------



## EstrellaVila

Everyone's babies look adorable. The color changes are amazing! I think Tito is starting to have bits of silver comiing in on his back, but its not significant like some of the changes in the photos above. 

Breeder question: Can you even predict the colors of the litter from the parents? Or is it anything goes? Like can you get a black pup if the parents are something else?


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh goodie, more pictures of the beauty queen Ms. Posh. Can't wait to see them. Her puppy pictures are adorable.


----------



## Lina

Posh really is a beauty! This was Kubrick at 4 weeks. He looks like Taffy at a younger age... I guess that makes sense since he is still darker than her now. :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

Wow how cute! Posh and Kubrick baby pixs! They do change so much....Sometimes I think it's exciting.......


----------



## Diana

I love the Posh and Kubrick puppy picture's! Posh is beautiful and you know I am a big Kubrick fan! :biggrin1: Oh my gosh how cute!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Libby, when I saw the pictures first posted on this thread of Kohana it looked just like my Tess. It's fun to be able to see Kohana on your avatar and have some idea of how Tess will look in a few months. I have pictures of her when she was a pup and she was almost pure white. Now she has the same white patch on the back of her neck and most of her back is the same butterscotch/cream. Has Kohana's color changed much since those pictures were originally posted?

Jill


----------



## pjewel

I'm loving these puppy pictures and the incredible transformations into the beauties they are today. True of Milo too. Interestingly if I'd seen Milo as a little puppy I might not have chosen him since at the time I was so drawn to (and am still) the sables. Oops, I just took another look at the puppy picture as I uploaded it and I would have chosen him after all. Guess it was meant to be. :brushteeth:

I'm enjoying the changes as his color is coming back on his head.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Geri - oh my gosh. I absolutely love that pictures of puppy Milo - what a beautiful face! And his colors now are beautiful too!!

Jill


----------



## DAJsMom

Geri and Milo have inspired me to post some of Dusty now and when she was a puppy.


----------



## havanesebyha

Jill, 

Kohana just turned two on Tuesday and her butterscotch just keeps getting deeper. She was a fawn and white as a puppy ~ but now her colors just intensify. She is being shown for 4 days starting tomorrow so I hope to get some great new pictures.
Tess is a cutie and I love her in her coat!

Libby


----------



## Lynn

Libby,
I am looking forward to the pictures....good luck showing Kohana!


----------



## Julie

Geri Milo is adorable,both now and as a pup. He is one I would of picked I know:kiss:

Dusty looks so cute too......she really has a full thick coat,doesn't she? Have you clipped her before Joelle?


----------



## pjewel

Joelle,

I love those photos of Dusty, especially the first one.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Libby, I'm so excited that you are going to be at the Vallejo shows - we'll see you there and best of luck.

I love these puppy pictures. It's amazing how dark they start out and then lighten. I'm going to have to get some baby pictures of MeMe and post them.


----------



## trueblue

I love this thread! I've always been amazed by the before and after pics of the havs....they change so much! I especially like seeing all of your beautiful babies.


----------



## DAJsMom

I haven't ever clipped Dusty, although when she was blowing coat I considered it! 

Kohana is beautiful! Good luck at the shows this weekend!


----------



## Moko

Molly's coat has changed SO much since we've brought her home!

The first picture is at 3 months, and the second is a couple of months ago.

And it looks like it's changing AGAIN!


----------



## earfax

Mollie coat change alot. She was Parti color with black ears now she is all white with a slight touch of grey on the ears.


----------



## Moko

The changes in their coats can be summed up in the word: "STUNNING!"

They just keep getting more beautiful every time!


----------



## Taz' Mom

Taz is completely a different colour now. In the puppy photos from the breeder he looked chocolate and black, when we first got him he was sort of black, brown and grey. He greyed as he got older (8months) and after his haircut (9months) he is now a lovely cream colour, with a grey face. I am looking forward to seeing all the colour changes that come along.


----------



## earfax

Does any one notice a change in the coat's texture. Mollie has a beautiful straight coat but in the pass 11/2 it has gotten more wavey.


----------



## whitBmom

I have noticed the waviness in Oreo's coat. He was very fluffy and straight haired as a pup but since about 9 months he began getting a wavy coat. Now all of his coat is wavy, except for the white hairs on his body. Very interesting.


----------



## Moko

earfax said:


> Does any one notice a change in the coat's texture. Mollie has a beautiful straight coat but in the pass 11/2 it has gotten more wavey.


MY MOLLY, TOO! :whoo:

She had really silky straight hair as a wee pup.

Each time she blows coat, though, her coat is getting thicker and wavier. (Her dad has real curly hair, and her mom has a wave to hers).

Only problem I'm experiencing is that it gets harder and harder to comb Molly's hair because it's such a thick coat.

But I think our Havs are like the change of Seasons...each change is so beautiful in its own special way!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Maureen, every time I see your signature photo of Molly I think of a bride - she looks like she has a head piece on and then her lighter hair looks like the veil. What a fun shot.


----------



## Moko

Me&2Girls said:


> Maureen, every time I see your signature photo of Molly I think of a bride - she looks like she has a head piece on and then her lighter hair looks like the veil. What a fun shot.


MY GOSH! You're right!

I guess I haven't been seeing the forest for the trees!


----------



## Leslie

Lisa and Maureen~ I've thought that, too, about Molly's pic.


----------



## marisoma

Giotto has gone from a mix of browns and blacks with white on his face and paws to white on his chest and more of a silvery shade all over his coat, less brown. In fact, after every bath his coat seems to change. He's getting more more white on him, too. The groomer said the color closest to his skin is what his adult coat will be and that is mostly silver and white. It will be interesting to see what colors he turns out to be.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Pictures pictures pictures of Giotto please!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Wesleysmom

Wesley is getting more red/apricot color in his body and losing the dark in his ears. Sort of glad we didn't call him Radar now because his ears were so pronounced when we first got him.
Right now he's a big fat mess and needs to be groomed!


----------



## Krimmyk

whitBmom said:


> I have noticed the waviness in Oreo's coat. He was very fluffy and straight haired as a pup but since about 9 months he began getting a wavy coat. Now all of his coat is wavy, except for the white hairs on his body. Very interesting.


Sully has a TON of wave in his coat. I spend time brushing it straight. He is a lot like his Bro Oreo in the wave for sure! Sully also has the whitish hairs all over his body. He is like a black on top grayish in the mid coat and brownish hairs coming in and on his rear flanks its coming pronounced. Colors colors every where! The one thing that cracks my hubby up about his coat is the white patch on the back of his neck. It stretches out almost all the way around his neck, but looking close at the roots all comes from a 2 inch patch dead center on the back of his neck. The groomer loves to see him change when I bring him in every couple weeks almost as much as love to seeing him everyday! I think she looks forward to him because he is a good dog to groom, not because I bring him in often and tip well :suspicious:! Cheers to the color changing or not, hair changing, fluff balls we all love!


----------



## marjrc

O.k., all this talk of coat color changes and NO pictures??!! :suspicious: That is definitely NOT acceptable, people. C'mon..... you know the "rules"! 

eace: :biggrin1:


----------

